# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ηλιοθεραπεια gouldian

## Orix

Θα ηθελα μια ενημερωση σχετικα με την ηλιοθεραπεια των gouldian, καλοκαιρι και χειμωνα. Ειναι απαραιτητη και γιατι? Εχει σχεση με τη διατηρηση του χρωματος?

----------


## Cristina

Ο ήλιος είναι το απαραίτητο για ολα τα πουλιά. Ήλιος =βιταμίνη D3 ( η φυσικη μορφη της βιταμινης D) που χρειάζεται για τα κόκκαλα. Η βιτ D συμβάλει στην διατήρηση του ασβεστίου και του φωσφόρου σε κανονικα επίπεδα στα κόκκαλα και στο αίμα.
Σχετικά με τα χρώματα των gouldian , απαραίτητα είναι οι βιταμίνες στην διάρκεια της πτεροροιας, και σε μορφή συμπληρώματος αλλά και από τα αυγά  ,  την αυγοτροφη. Επίσης σημαντικό και το μπάνιο .
Καλά είναι όταν ο καιρός βοηθάει να τα βάλεις στον ήλιο ( όχι σε πλήρη έκθεση, να υπάρχει και ένα μέρος στην σκιά).

----------


## Orix

Τωρα το καλοκαιρι τα εχω κανα μισάωρο στον ηλιο κατακούτελα και μετα σκια και μπανιεριτσα, δινω επωνυμη αυγοτροφη με βιταμίνες.

----------


## Cristina

Τις βιταμίνες να τος δώσεις σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες. Για την πτεροροια οι καλύτερες είναι αυτές που έχουν και αμινοξέα. Οι λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες ( Α, D,  Ε ) αποθηκεύονται στο συκώτι όταν είναι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, και αντί να κάνεις καλό, κάνεις χειρότερα.

----------


## Orix

Του δίνω Beaphar fortified eggfood και την εχω συνεχεια μεσα γιατι δεν τελειωσε η πτερόροια, οταν τελειώσει θα τη βάζω πιο αραια (πόσ0?)
Ευχαριστώ Cristina

----------


## Cristina

Αυγοτροφη δεν χρειάζεται μέρα. Τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα είναι αρκετά.
Εγώ στα δικά μου βάζω muta vit που μπαίνει κάθε τρεις μέρες. Υπάρχει και το muda που είναι πάλι για πτεροροια.
Εκτός πτεροροιας μία φορές την εβδομάδα να δώσεις αυγοτροφη και άλλη μία αυγό βραστό ( 12 λεπτά από την στιγμή που βράζει το νερό). Και φυσικά λαχανικά .

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που κάνεις είναι σωστό. Ίσως σε μέρος πολύ φωτεινό θα ταν καλύτερα και όχι να τα βαράει κατακέφαλα ο ήλιος.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## greenalex1996

Αυτο π εχω καταλαβει εγω ειναι οτι το ιδανικο ειναι σε μερος π να βαραει το κλουβο ηλιος αλλα οχι ολο.. να εχει σκιερα σημεια  :Happy:  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Βρες κάπου που εχεις ήλιο, και βάλτο ετσι ώστε το μισό να το βλέπει ο ήλιος και το άλλο μισό, να έχει σκιά.
ετσι μπορεί το πουλακι να επιλέξει...οταν ζεσταίνεται θα πάει στην μεριά του κλουβιού, που έχει σκιά. :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jk21

ο ηλιος παντα βοηθα ακομα και απευθειας αν η εκθεση δεν γινει αποτομα και κυριως υποχρεωτικα ... καλα ειναι να εχουν επιλογη οπως προτεινει η Σουλα . Εχω δει συμπτωματα εγκεφαλικου απο αποτομη εκθεση 


περι βαψιματος gouldian ο ηλιος σιγουρα βοηθα τα μελανινικα μερη του φτερωματος αλλα οσο αφορα τις χρωστικες που απαιτουνται παραθετω το πιο κατω αρθρο  οπου στα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας αναφερονται αναλυτικα στοιχεια για το φυσικο βαψιμο των πουλιων ενω στη σελ 420 μπορουμε να δουμε και τις σχετικες χρωστικες , ανα περιοχη σωματος 


https://sora.unm.edu/sites/default/f...0416-p0430.pdf

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλυτερα να το βλεπει ο πρωϊνος ηλιος μεταξυ 6 και 10. Ο ηλιος ειναι υγεια αυτες τις ωρες και αποροφατε βιτ.D απο τον οργανισμο οπως και στους ανθρωπους ισχυει.

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ όλους! Αυτο με το μισο σκια μισο φως μ αρεσει, θα βαζω μια εφημεριδα πανω στο μισο και ιδου η σκια!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και πανί σκίασης αν έχεις βαλε. Ακόμα καλύτερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

